# First Hatch with Reds. finally!



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Late Jan Parents showed signs of breeding after my brother did a 50% water change and added colder water.
That night, the magic happened and i was blessed with eggs. I bought a breeding pair months ago and never had success because i wasnt ready to have babies ( in college in milwaukee, live in chicago sub.)

FIrst time they laid eggs. Luckily my brother has some experience with breeding from his barbs he breeds.

Lets hope a high survival rate!

UPDATE: i posted pics here of their growth and where they were a few months ago i have since sold off a majority of them and have kept 20 to raise and slowly thin out to maybe 5-6. link here Piranhas growing up

Btw: Parent tank 135g(roughly) 8ft long forget other dimensions something like 15-16 wide. 4 8-9" reds

Fry tank: 75gallon

Not to great of pics; sorry


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

AMAZING MAN >>>>>> NEED TO CLEAN THOES TUBES ON THE RENA LOL


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

waldron said:


> AMAZING MAN >>>>>> NEED TO CLEAN THOES TUBES ON THE RENA LOL


Thanks! Haha ya i know, just dont have time yet. How do you recommend cleaning the whole tube? a tube brush will only go so far. Soak in hot water or something?


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

l2ob said:


> AMAZING MAN >>>>>> NEED TO CLEAN THOES TUBES ON THE RENA LOL


Thanks! Haha ya i know, just dont have time yet. How do you recommend cleaning the whole tube? a tube brush will only go so far. Soak in hot water or something?
[/quote]

I just take the tubes off the inlet.outlet and the machine tie a sting on the looped end of the tube brushes and lets the string go down and pull it down and through a few times.. works great.. ( when i clean mine this weekend) i o a pictures diy yourself cleaning


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice tank btw..( id be interested int he fry if ud meet at the border


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Good clutch of eggs!!! I hope you got them in fry tank. Good luck. you'll be amazed in a few months.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

waldron said:


> Nice tank btw..( id be interested int he fry if ud meet at the border


No way of getting up there sorry bud.


> kfreeman	Posted Today, 09:12 PM
> Good clutch of eggs!!! I hope you got them in fry tank. Good luck. you'll be amazed in a few months.


Got them in a 75g fry tank. As stated above.









Thanks for all the comments !


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

You've got a good set going there. Looks good, bbs hatchery and everything. And might I add, that is one HUGE fry tank, lol. I hope you get a high survival rate. Good luck!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

StryfeMP said:


> You've got a good set going there. Looks good, bbs hatchery and everything. And might I add, that is one HUGE fry tank, lol. I hope you get a high survival rate. Good luck!


Thanks alot! really appreciate it. I had the 75g in my room with some africans, and i said hey. These lil fellars need a room. Alot of room! haha

Thanks for all the comments guys. Now its time for class. Math and Arch theory. O fun.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

update, lil buggers are getting bigger, some are way bigger bigger than quarter size.

You guys think i can divide my adult tank (8ft 135g) and put some of the bigger ones in there to grow out so they wont kill off my younger ones?

These guys are hungry!


----------



## king_joinel (Sep 8, 2008)

hey how are you doing do you have any more for sale and where are you located im in chicago if so please respond or call 17737470056


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

nice i wish mine bred!


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

It's always nice when you get your fish to breed. A sense of accomplishment.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Slytooth13 said:


> It's always nice when you get your fish to breed. A sense of accomplishment.


yup it surely is.

Sold off most of them atleast 250-300 of them , didnt keep count

I have around 20 or so that are at 4" and hoping to grow those out now, watching them grow into adults is also something that i see as an accomplishment


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

That's great! When fish breed it always makes me feel like I have done my job by keeping them well & happy enough to get busy!







Like I'm a good caretaker or something hahaha


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

good stuff


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> good stuff


Thank you, appreciate it. They were a handful on the pocket book when it came feeding time.

I posted another thread not to long ago of their progress till sometime in the summer. I have since sold most of them and kept 20 to grow out.

link is here Piranhas Growing up and at the top of the topic now.

thanks


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Man you tank looked bad a** with all the babies in it.


----------

